
Amazon wants to replace passwords with selfies and videos - ohjeez
https://thestack.com/security/2016/03/15/amazon-wants-to-replace-passwords-with-selfies-and-videos/
======
TheOneTrueKyle
I wish I had the data on how many times I've had to input a password. There
are certain services where I will walk away because sometimes putting in a
password is too much effort.

Any progress made towards making this process have less friction, I'm all down
for. However, I know little about facial recognition. So I'm curious as to how
effective this will be?

